

How to Outsource Your Own Warehouse (for free) with Drop Shipping - Mike_Williams
http://www.shopify.com/blog/6492023-drop-shipping-the-easiest-way-to-sell-online

======
Mike_Williams
FYI - I didn't write this, but I think it's a great "drop shipping 101" for
people interested in getting into this kind of thing.

I found the video in particular of value... since one of the most diffficult
things about drop shipping is finding the right wholesaler.

Hope you guys find this useful.

-Mike

------
spiredigital
The article also addresses a lot of the downsides to drop shipping - tons of
competition, dealing with inventory problems, mistakes from the wholesalers -
instead of just skimming over them and pretending like they're not there.

